# Pumilios who don't come out of a coco hut



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys I bought a breeding pair of man creek pumilios 3 weeks ago and they do not come out of the coco hut. One will come out at a time to eat But never both together. I only bought them 3 weeks ago so I dont know if they would be breeding already. The part I don't understand is that the fogs have 3 sides of the background to climb and 5 broms and they choose the coco hut. Another wierd thing is that they originally went in the broms and up in the backgound but changed to the coco hut. is there any reason why they would do this?

Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post a pic of their tank to this thread?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sure I'm kinda new do you know how?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you have software on your computer for photos, you can usually download right to your computer and then upload from there. You'll need to change the size, though. I change the size of mine to 800/600 or 600/800 depending on how the shot is oriented.

Alternatively, you could make an account at photobucket, upload them there and then just copy the IMG code to the post. 

Here's the link to Photobucket: http://beta.photobucket.com/

When looking at your picture after it's on Photobucket, look to the right and the 3 boxes there with addresses. The one you want to copy is on the bottom, named IMG code.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

They, most likely, are still adapting to their their new home / environment. Give them a bit more time to feel more secure in their new home and they will get bolder.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

I do not have experience with man creek but i do have frogs that i am lucky to see once a week and some of them i have had for several years. Some frogs are just more seclusive than others.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

frogs are cool said:


> I do not have experience with man creek but i do have frogs that i am lucky to see once a week and some of them i have had for several years. Some frogs are just more seclusive than others.


I have some that I'm lucky if I see once a month! I'd love it if all my frogs were exhibitionists...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Why have a frog you only see once a month?? I get worried if I don't see them daily...


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Put up a full tank shot by hitting the "manage attachments" when creating a new post. This would give us a better idea on what you can add to encourage more activity.

This was one of my more bold pairs so they should be out if they are happy in their viv. 

Ed Parker



reptiles12 said:


> Hey guys I bought a breeding pair of man creek pumilios 3 weeks ago and they do not come out of the coco hut. One will come out at a time to eat But never both together. I only bought them 3 weeks ago so I dont know if they would be breeding already. The part I don't understand is that the fogs have 3 sides of the background to climb and 5 broms and they choose the coco hut. Another wierd thing is that they originally went in the broms and up in the backgound but changed to the coco hut. is there any reason why they would do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it's very strange! I have a pair of almirante / mancreek in a viv with lots of plants and frogs are always out. Same thing for my pair of solarte / nancy.


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

When my frogs clam up like that its usually a tank issue. They feel safe under lots of foliage and low hanging leaves. My bare (First) tanks with very little happening in terms of cross beams of wood and lots of plants would result in lots of hiding. Give them some time and if possible add a few plants.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I see them daily but usually not together. They both sit at the frog of the coco but inside the petri dish in Plain sight just I find it wierd that they chose there instead of all the other space. I havnt fully planted the tank yet and I'm going to upload a pic or two tomorrow at about 12:30 PT


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Conditions in the tank might not be favorable to the frogs yet so they feel the need to hide. What is your humidity level? There are lots of variables so post up that picture and let us know what your schedual is as far as maitenance. Additionally, how often are you going into the tank?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Agreed. Most pumilios like a lot of cover in my experience and will tend to hide in areas mostly covered instead of "bare" spots of the viv until some time has passed by. Don't be discouraged give it some more time. Mancreeks tend to be a little shy - usually females seem to be a little more bolder. Another 3 weeks and I'm sure you'll see them more - a little more misting can always encourage them to come out more too. 

Try not to interfere too much with the landscape unless your adding things like you said. After you get it to where you think you don't need to add anymore plants/ other materials - just leave it for a couple of weeks and feed heavily on springs and flies.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Im going to try to figure out how to post the picture now. Its not really planted that Muc but they definetly have more than enough hiding


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

planting it more heavily will definitely make them feel more secure.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The frogs were just caught up and shipped to another person who removed them from thier shipping container and released them into a new enviroment... I wouldn't be surprised that they are being shy... 
When I got my bastimentos from Robb Melancon they weren't visible much for a couple of months. When I swabbed my frogs to test for chytrid, they all hid for several weeks whenever I entered the room (and one of the pumilio still runs for it when I enter the room) so I would strongly suggest letting them acclimate and if your going to add anything to the tank, I would suggest leaf litter. 
People often overplant thier tanks which results in more intrusive care over time as you have to go into the tank and trim plant material out. Let the tank grow in...and use good amount of leaf litter. A decent leaf litter bed will encourage a lot more activity since hiding areas are going to be readily accessiable for the frogs. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive been trying for an hour but i cant figure out how to get it on here through photobucket. Would you guys mind if i posted a video on youtube then put the link on dendroboard?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

For hosting images I recommend using imgur.com couldn't be easier and you don't even need an account if you don't want one.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds like they may be a little stressed.. from shipping most likely. There are a few things you can do.. make sure they have plenty of cover, including the coco-hut and leaf litter. Pumilio are also gorund-dwellers and the desire for them to lay in bromeliads and the upper canopy of your vivarium throughout the day is over-done. If a pumilio has a vivarium he/she is comfortable with and able to be one hop from safety, you will see them out & about plenty. I would make sure they are eating (not losing weight) and just wait, they will be showing off soon enough. 

Best of luck with them, 
Peter Keane


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

reptiles12 said:


> Ive been trying for an hour but i cant figure out how to get it on here through photobucket. Would you guys mind if i posted a video on youtube then put the link on dendroboard?


Once they are uploaded on photo bucket, you will go to the photo and see image url, click it and it will automatically COPY the url to your clipboard, then come here to post and hit Control+V and it will paste, or right click / paste.

and it should paste it, if not then your not clicking the right area.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

its okay im going to get my friend to show me im placing 5 new broms in the cage i have a waterfall and a great stuff background with tons of hiding. they started coming out more so i think im set. but thanks to everyone that helped out!


----------

